# Don't Politicize the Failed Yemen Raid



## observor 69 (4 Feb 2017)

Well written article that answered a lot of questions I had:

Don't Politicize the Failed Yemen Raid 

America cannot punish its elected officials for allowing its military, diplomatic corps, and intelligence services to take risks necessary to pursue its interests.

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/02/dont-blame-trump-for-the-failed-raid-in-yemen/515496/?utm_source=twb


----------



## CombatDoc (4 Feb 2017)

What surprised me was the amount of cabinet level scrutiny and decision making on tactical level military operations.  Shades of Robert Macnamera and the Viet Nam war.


----------



## dimsum (4 Feb 2017)

ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> What surprised me was the amount of cabinet level scrutiny and decision making on tactical level military operations.  Shades of Robert Macnamera and the Viet Nam war.



They didn't have satellite/UAV coverage giving all the higher-ups near real-time footage back then.


----------



## dapaterson (4 Feb 2017)

#OperationEagleClaw


----------



## Ostrozac (4 Feb 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> They didn't have satellite/UAV coverage giving all the higher-ups near real-time footage back then.



The lack of such technology didn't stop LBJ from putting a sand table model of Khe Sanh in the basement of the White House. Technology can certainly enable micromanagement, but isn't necessarily the cause.


----------



## GAP (4 Feb 2017)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> The lack of such technology didn't stop LBJ from putting a sand table model of Khe Sanh in the basement of the White House.



If we had known that at the time we would have inscribed a big F U in our sand for him......


----------



## Underway (5 Feb 2017)

Not sure if this should go here or not but it looks like the US isn't the only one taking casualties in Yemen.  Getting pretty dangerous to sail in those waters:

BBC Story with video of the attack.

 Arab News Story 

General info on other attacks in this article


----------

